# Proud Flesh



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never heard of cutting it off! Other than that, I'm just a little weirded out. Next!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Removing the proud flesh is something a vet should so as the horse needs to be sedated long enough for the vet to remove _all _of it. This means scraping away at the exposed skin (which will hurt him!) once the "lumps" are cut off. If all traces of the proud flesh are not removed, it will come back again and again. 
My aunt owned a mare who had got her front foot wrapped in barbed wire prior to her coming to the farm & the proud flesh had grown in so much at the joint that she couldn't flex her foot anymore.
We took her to the vet, where he knocked her out for a few minutes, cut it away and then applied a special ointment (he called it "green cream" lol) before wrapping it in gauze & vetwrap. Duct tape was also put on over top to keep it from moving around so much.
This ointment had to be applied daily & the wound had to be kept wrapped (wrappings changed each time) for nearly a month until the scar tissue had formed & it had begun to heal without tearing open again.


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

Get the vet to cut it off, then go to Proud Flesh - EQUAIDE look at the case studies to the left. You can click on the horses names above the pictures to see their steps in recovery. This stuff really works. My TB had a cut on the inside of his front leg, and it was down to where you could see tendons and muscles. This equaide was reccomended by my vet (it was developed by some of the vets at his office) and it really works. Its expensive but the pictures are proof, as well as the testimonials that its worth it. 

Good luck!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW, that Equaide sounds fabulous!!! I forwarded that to my daughter and I am sure she will order some immediately! THANKS for the info.

Rhonda


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

You are more then welcome. It really is worth it weight in gold. It is amazing stuff. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

There's another post on here about Phoenix and some amazing healing from a very serious leg wound. Some of us who have been following that post are making a mental note to try that protocol if we ever have such an injury again (knock wood that we don't). I agree with others above that if it's golf ball sized, the vet should cut it off for the best chance to heal properly. Movement promotes proud flesh and wrapping helps prevent it from developing - keeps the wound edges flat so that the new tissue can 'bridge' easier. Good luck - proud flesh is a pain and requires daily attention - I've been amazed at how fast it can grow.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Just an update and more questions.... right after I posted that the proud flesh had exploded in growth, my daughter cut the larger than a golf ball lump of flesh off. she tried using a scaple (sp) but it just made small cuts.. she got a larger knife that was really sharp and cut the ball of flesh off.. it was actually attached by a very small amount of flesh. it cut off cleanly and with less blood than I expected. It started looking really good and healing.
Before she cut the ball of proud flesh, below the had knee burst and drained a few days before. THe whole knee had been swollen, he could still bend it but not well. She continued cleaning and putting meds on the proud flesh area and the area that burst to drain. EVERYTHING was looking really, really good, nice pink skin. The proud flesh area had a small scab area but was looking wonderful and we were sighing a big sigh of relief... don't ever do that!!!!

Saturday, we went to the barn to clean stall, play etc.... she walked into his stall and there was a huge gash across the middle of the knee, after we screamed, cried and bashed our heads against the wall. We started trying to figure out if it was a "cut" or another "busted" area. I went around his stall practically on my hands and knees looking for anything that could have "cut" him, I could not find a thing. We decided that he must have laid down and when he tried to get up the swelling caused it to bust. (It had not been bad swollen just slightly)

we are practically back to square one... the cut does not seem to have proud flesh in it, just a cut about 4-5 inches long right across the kneecap.

We know what to do to start the healing again, but my question is... has anyone expiericed this type of thing.. you know, a swollen limb that just bust open like that???

Rhonda


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

That seems scary to me and I would definitely consult a vet.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes. Get your vet back out. 

I had a mare that REALLY cut herself BADLY years ago. The vet looked and told me to bnadage tightly etc.. and I still got proud flesh. I used powdered alum on the wound and that was the end of the proud flesh. I am not sure you can GET powdered Alum anymore. We also got Silver Nitrate sticks and killed the proud flesh back with those. 

Fused silver nitrate, shaped into sticks, was traditionally called "lunar caustic". It is used as a cauterizing agent, to remove granulation tissue which is what proud flesh is. The stick is touched to the proud flesh... and then the wound is treated with a dusting of Powdered Alum and it heals slowly from the inside out. 

This is all ancient history and I am not sure what is out there today. I used it and it worked and I never had any proud flesh in horse wounds.


----------



## Woodland Eventer (Jan 26, 2011)

Not saying that a vet isn't needed, but I'd recommend cleaning the wound and spraying it with Schreiner's herbal solution. It's terrific. It claims to treat and prevent proud flesh, and I have not a bad word to say about it. It's easy to use, and does its job. It can be ordered online, I'll try to find a link. Any questions can be answered quickly and simply over the phone. I love the stuff.

Here's a link to a purchase site:
Schreiner's Herbal Solution Skin Condition Treatment
And here's a link to the Schreiners website:
Schreiner Herbal Solution


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Please call a qualified veterinarian and have him treat the area and perscribe a method for care. Having complete strangers suggesting "ooh try THIS product!" is not a very stringent protocol fo equine health care. 
Usually if you ARE working with a veterinarian, quick phone calls are not charged if you have minor questions about aftercare.

Good luck!


----------



## chivas (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Rhonda,
So I have a filly that has some gross protruding proud flesh above the nicely healing part of her wound. The vet has shown us previously how to cut away the granulation. But it wasn't hard and protruding! Can you tell me how your daughter cut the granulation and what she did to stop the bleeding etc.
Cheers!


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

For proud flesh you can wet the area and then put meat tenderizer on it.(yes the kind you get from the grocery store) It works good and is cheap. but from the sounds of the Op problem Id get a vets opion.


----------

